
If it’s online, it’s not permanent. Internet archives can disappear - deathwarmedover
https://www.marketplace.org/2019/04/09/tech/internet-may-be-a-repository-of-all-human-knowledge-its-not-reliable-storage
======
HocusLocus
Amidst history's mist, turgid frost

Voicemail is missing, emails lost

Bytes and bits fade

Information is toast

"Welcome!" to this future dark age!

"You have mail!" you silly ghost!

~recovered data fragment from optical disc, late 20th century, all other works
by this author presumed lost in 2015 tsunami or 2031 firestorm.

